# Cryptocoryne ID



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently acquired this Cryptocoryne from a fellow GTAA member but he wasn't sure of it's ID and neither am I. This plant has been grown in emersed state for quite awhile so it won't look the same as a submersed Crypt. Hopefully some members here with growing emersed plants can help me out. 

Thanks


----------



## andrew__ (Jan 22, 2014)

Of all the Crypts I've grown emersed it looks most like one of the wendtii types I grew except that one of my plants had more colour/patterning on the leaf with a very wavy margin on both, but wendtii is also quite variable. The red colour on the petiole is also in line with both types I grew.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Any idea how long they have been in the pot?

Lee


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

andrew__ said:


> Of all the Crypts I've grown emersed it looks most like one of the wendtii types I grew except that one of my plants had more colour/patterning on the leaf with a very wavy margin on both, but wendtii is also quite variable. The red colour on the petiole is also in line with both types I grew.


I know it's definitely not a Wendtii variety sorry, I'm almost certain that it's a petchii but I need an expert to ID it.



Lee_D said:


> Any idea how long they have been in the pot?
> 
> Lee


I just put it in the pot yesterday but it's been growing emersed for many months. It was grown without a cover/humidity dome though so now that I have it in the tub it's responding much better.


----------



## andrew__ (Jan 22, 2014)

Cryptocoryne beckettii 'petchii' should still have an undulated margin. There are pictures of the standard form as well as the triploid form, which seems to be what goes by the name petchii.


----------

